# TV Genial

## RealGeizt

tach!

gibts TV Genial auch für Linux?

wenn nicht, weiss jemand nen ähnliches Programm?

für die Unwissenden: TV Genial ist eine Art Fernsehprogramm Zeitschrift für den   

PC und wird eben online aktualisiert.

mfg RealGeizt

----------

## jay

Soweit ich weiss, besitzt MythTV so eine Funktion. Scahu mal hier: http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythFeatures

----------

## RealGeizt

sieht ganz nett aus.

werde es mir mal drauf machen.

vielen dank!

mfg RealGeizt

----------

## Camoes

MythTV ist halt ein bißchen Overkill fürn TV-Programm  :Wink: 

es gibt einige Web/PHP-based Tools, müßte ich allerdings erst suchen wenn Du sie wissen willst.

Ansonsten ist meine Lösung www.tvinfo.de  :Wink: 

----------

## rovdyr

hallo,

wenn du einen auf deutsch haben willst, gehe mal auf 

http://members.liwest.at/firebird/

#

hilsen

rovdyr

----------

## RealGeizt

hey, danke für eure posts.

ich hab mal alle angetest und mir persönlich gefällt der TV-Browser am besten der von rovdyr gepostet wurde.

mfg RealGeizt

----------

## pYrania

TV Today

----------

## moe

@rovdyr Danke! Aufgenommen in meine Liste der musthave-Software.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## rovdyr

np  :Wink: 

#

hilsen

rovdyr

----------

## Olimaus

ich finde www.tvtv.de wirklich gut...

----------

## Squiddle

 *Olimaus wrote:*   

> ich finde www.tvtv.de wirklich gut...

 

aaaaach das is soviel werbung  :Smile: 

http://www.tvinfo.de/

----------

## lostSoul

Wurde das schon genannt?  :Wink: 

-> http://www.tvbrowser.org/download_tvbrowser.php

----------

## piewie

Natürlich nxtvepg - ist doch keine Frage.

----------

## OnoSendai

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Natürlich nxtvepg - ist doch keine Frage.

 

Würde ich genau so sehen.   :Wink: 

http://nxtvepg.sourceforge.net/

```
# emerge -pv nxtvepg
```

----------

## bjokuh

nxtvepg läuft aber nur mit TV-Karte, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden.

und TV-Browser ist leider nicht im Portage-Tree enthalten. Da ich erst vor wenigen Wochen auf Linux umgestiegen bin, wie funktioniert das nun genau. Einfach nur den Quellcode runterladen und selbst installieren, oder sollte man warten bis das in den Portage-Tree kommt?

----------

## psyqil

Installieren? Da reicht

```
unzip tvbrowser_v1.0_bin.zip

cd tvbrowser_v1.0

java -jar tvbrowser.jar
```

----------

## Squiddle

 *bjokuh wrote:*   

> nxtvepg läuft aber nur mit TV-Karte, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden.

 

Genau läuft nur mit Fernsehkarte. Aber es läuft sehr gut  :Smile:  und die Bedienung is ziemlich gelungen

 *bjokuh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und TV-Browser ist leider nicht im Portage-Tree enthalten. Da ich erst vor wenigen Wochen auf Linux umgestiegen bin, wie funktioniert das nun genau. Einfach nur den Quellcode runterladen und selbst installieren, oder sollte man warten bis das in den Portage-Tree kommt?

 

1. Feature request im Bugzilla vermerken

2. eigenes ebuild schreiben (kannst ja erstaml ein -bin  machen (ist nämlich einfacher) 

3. in dein portage-overlay legen (unter media-tv)

4. an den Bug-report dranhängen

5. emerge tvbrowser(-bin)

6. bugreport beobachten  :Smile: 

feddich

----------

## OnoSendai

 *Squiddle wrote:*   

>  *bjokuh wrote:*   nxtvepg läuft aber nur mit TV-Karte, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden. 
> 
> Genau läuft nur mit Fernsehkarte. Aber es läuft sehr gut  und die Bedienung is ziemlich gelungen
> 
> 

 

Ja. Und es lässt sich hervorragend erweitern.

(Siehe mein Thread zum Thema Videorecorder Gentoo als Video Recorder  :Wink: )

----------

